# How to know where to start with golf



## m2244 (May 17, 2013)

Hello,

Let me explain that title. I have been watching videos, mostly on Youtube, for tips on things like stance, swing, etc. The instructions in these videos vary quite a bit. So my question is, how would a beginner know which system to use? I am not looking to become a pro at all, I would just like to be good enough to enjoy the sport.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*

I think you need to review first the basics of golf. Learn the rules and regulations of the game, the basic start of the game. It will help you know the game further because as you said,many instructions vary and you should know why or are they teaching correctly.


----------



## chdduncan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello M2244,

I get this question all the time. Which is the best setup? Which is the best takeaway?

All of these can differ with each golfer. Everyone is unique when hitting a golf ball. This is due to height, weight, arm length etc. 

You need to learn the fundamentals and those are all the same no matter what. 

1. Golf stance - This is where your body is in a powerful position to allow your body to rotate efficiently through a golf swing.
2. Setup - This is where you learn the distance your feet are apart, your ball position, your alignment and your grip.
3. Takeaway - This is the beginning of your swing and should be low and slow.
4. Backswing - This is the loading phase of the golf swing where all your power is built.
5. Downswing - This is important and mostly screwed up part of the swing. Start your downswing with your left knee. (if your right handed) I just move my left knee a little toward the target and everything falls into "the slot"
6. Impact - This is the moment of truth. When you do everything before this correctly you will hit a perfect shot.
7. Follow through - this will tell you if you did great when it feels fluid. It can also tell a lot about your golf swing. Example: chicken winging, short follow through etc.
8. Finish - this is where your body holds the end of your follow through. This should be held for a couple seconds and not a jerking motion.

I hope this helps. Its just an overview. I highly recommend checking out Jack Nicklaus "Golf my Way". Its an excellent read.


----------



## adam876 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello M2244,

I love the golf sport lot, but i don't know how to start and what are the rules to be followed. I have been Watching videos and read many articles to know the tips and tricks. Finally I got Encyclopedia of Golf book and learned tricks and rules to became a golf player.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

adam876 said:


> Hello M2244,
> 
> I love the golf sport lot, but i don't know how to start and what are the rules to be followed. I have been Watching videos and read many articles to know the tips and tricks. Finally I got Encyclopedia of Golf book and purchased from playgroundonline.com learned tricks and rules to became a golf player.


Good for you! I think it's more better if you really have a personal instructor that would teach you in lecture and in field.


----------



## john_n (Nov 8, 2013)

i have watched many videos too, well i can't say they were useless its just i needed some help in my stance, and my swing was too fast to even hit the ball right or at all LOL, so i joined here too in hope to get a little help


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

thank u very much. it will help.


----------



## ernestbrase (Jun 18, 2014)

When you first start out, try using all three styles to see which ball suits your needs. ...


----------



## game-inglove (Jun 21, 2014)

*Start with the grip*

Your only connection with the golf club is the grip, so you have to get that right before you can do anything else really. Imagine trying to hit a nail into a piece of wood while holding the hammer in an awkward way or incorrectly? It wouldn't work however, if you hold the hammer correctly orientated and in your fingers you can accurately and powerfully deliver a blow to the nail, regardless of technique; It's the same with the golf club and golf grip. Grip it and rip it!!


----------

